# Hibernation or not!



## Lollyrain (Oct 14, 2015)

I don't know whether to put my Hermann tortoise in hibernation, I have only had him a few months, he was found wandering. Had him checked out at vets, he is healthy & chipped but not registered to anyone, so he is now , to me. He has slowed up with eating, have gradual!y stopped feeding him as I have read they must have an empty stomach but full bladder to go in hibernation??? How do you do that???


----------



## Jodie (Oct 14, 2015)

It is not usually reccommened to hibernate a new to you tortoise the first year.


----------



## Turtle001 (Oct 15, 2015)

I agree that it's your choice, if you have researched it and know your tortoise is healthy I think it's okay. If not that's fine too I don't hibernate my Russian because personally I'm nervous to but from what I have researched your tortoise can be healthy without hibernation too.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 18, 2015)

If the tortoise is in an indoor habitat with lights and heat, then there's really no reason to allow hibernation.


----------



## ascott (Oct 18, 2015)

Lollyrain said:


> I don't know whether to put my Hermann tortoise in hibernation, I have only had him a few months, he was found wandering. Had him checked out at vets, he is healthy & chipped but not registered to anyone, so he is now , to me. He has slowed up with eating, have gradual!y stopped feeding him as I have read they must have an empty stomach but full bladder to go in hibernation??? How do you do that???



In my opinion, you have not had the tortoise for long enough to know its normal behavio4..I would plan to keep the tort up, if he will go for that, this year so you can health him up for a whole year..however, torts will often become slow and reserved around this time and no matter what you try they are going to brumate..so if you find yiurself in this position, you can offer a short 2 to 3 week rest and then slowly recharge the tort and sometimes that satisfies them..not usually, but sometimes..


----------



## Justin 15 (Oct 20, 2015)

You don't need to hibernate the tortoise.People have kept tortoises that haven't been hibernated and they are perfectly healthy.


----------



## Tom (Oct 20, 2015)

Lollyrain said:


> I don't know whether to put my Hermann tortoise in hibernation, I have only had him a few months, he was found wandering. Had him checked out at vets, he is healthy & chipped but not registered to anyone, so he is now , to me. He has slowed up with eating, have gradual!y stopped feeding him as I have read they must have an empty stomach but full bladder to go in hibernation??? How do you do that???



I keep the temperature up and lighting on for two weeks after I stop feeding. During these two weeks I soak daily for smaller ones and every other day for larger older tortoises. After two weeks with no food, I start slowly dropping the temp and lighting duration and intensity. After a week or two, I pop them into their hibernation containers and into their dedicated fridge. I slowly bring the fridge temp down to where I want it and then leave them alone for 12-16 weeks. After that I reverse the process, slowly warming them up, and leaving lights and heat on longer each day, while soaking in cool water at first, but gradually warmer day by day. Usually they are back up and running around looking for food in a few days.


----------



## Tom (Oct 20, 2015)

Justin 15 said:


> You don't need to hibernate the tortoise.People have kept tortoises that haven't been hibernated and they are perfectly healthy.



Likewise, people have also hibernated tortoises and they are also perfectly healthy. Some would argue they are more healthy.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Oct 20, 2015)

Jodie said:


> It is not usually reccommened to hibernate a new to you tortoise the first year.


Jodie is right it's best not to do it the first 12 months . 
Turtle 001 : how do you tell if a tortoise is healthy the first year cause I've been at this for 15 years and I may have a good guess but that's the best .


----------

